# Working Visas for Hong Kong



## marihall (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello All,

I've been offered a job in HK and I am trying to decide whether to take it. One thing to consider is how easy will it be for my boyfriend to get a visa to work out there? and what is the job market like, he is is a builder/carpenter, do you think he can easily get work. My work will sort out my work visa but not for him. Any advice gratefully received. And what do you think is the best thing is about living in HK? Also what is the average cost of a modest apartment to rent per month?

Thanks


----------

